# Does the Trick Play bug effect you (L270).



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Does the trick play (frame advance, FF, etc...) bug effect you?


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm not sure that there is only one trick play bug. For example, fast forwarding used to be smooth and now is jerky. Also, now when I pause, it freezes the frame briefly and then jumps ahead a second or two (very annoying when you are trying to freeze a particular moment, such as a fumble in a football game!). Are these both part of the same bug? 

It's true that the old 4x FF was slow, but I think I prefer that to the herky-jerky "fix" we have now.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

The whole thing is buggy now, at one point way back it all worked perfectly, I am talking like before even 2xx version. I don't know what they did to screw it all up. Its typical for this systems software.

Using 5 programmers my company has rewwritten from scratch for .NET our entire enterprisewide knowledge management system (in less than 2 years) which does a whole lot more than show a TV guide and record events. Dish needs to fire their software engineers.

When we find an error (few and far between) it is usually fixed within a day or two. Issue don't last for years like with the 921 software. Its ridiculous.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I found another issue with this skip back. If you go to the guide and use the skip forward to jump to the next day in the guide and then hit the skip back button, instead of going back a day in the guide it starts to reverse the video in the small window. Never seen this before L270 either. It just keeps getting worse. Lets roll this baby back to 219 or earlier.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> I found another issue with this skip back. If you go to the guide and use the skip forward to jump to the next day in the guide and then hit the skip back button, instead of going back a day in the guide it starts to reverse the video in the small window. Never seen this before L270 either. It just keeps getting worse. Lets roll this baby back to 219 or earlier.


Figured I'd confirm this for you but.... Mine performs as intended; it goes back a day.

Michael


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> it starts to reverse the video in the small window.


Mine too.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

See what happens if you pause the video first, then go to the guide.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> See what happens if you pause the video first, then go to the guide.


Mine still works as expected too. Begs a question though - Are you using the official 921 remote or a programmed universal remote instead?


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Does the trick play (frame advance, FF, etc...) bug effect you?


Can you define "trick play" for me? Are you talking about the standard frame advance, FF functions are something different?

And what is the bug?

I haven't seen anything else in this thread to help me figure out how to answer the poll, so I'm assuming that "trick play" is just a bit of forum lingo I haven't picked up yet.

Thanks,

...Lance


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Speaking for myself, the frame advance/reverse does not do one frame anymore. It jumps a half dozen or so. It makes it almost impossible to look at something like a fumbled football. This is just one more example of the incompetence of the Eldon programmers. They break something else with each update. 

The skip back button in the guide causing the video to reverse is intermittent for me. Some times it works right, sometimes it doesn't.

Both bugs occur with the 921 remote and a 510 remote. I have not tried it with the universal remotes. I'll test it, but I would be supprised if it does anything different.

FYI, trick play is a catch all for pause, frame advance/reverse, 30 second skip forward/ 10 seconds back, fast forward and fast rewind.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah you can no longer do frame advance as you used to be able to do, that is be biggest thing. It sucks, its worthless now. DIsh are you listening, fix this now!


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

Jim Parker said:


> FYI, trick play is a catch all for pause, frame advance/reverse, 30 second skip forward/ 10 seconds back, fast forward and fast rewind.


Thanks. I'll have to try it when I get home to see if it's messed up.

I will say that ever since I got the 921 that the frame advance function has not worked (in my opinion) in that after a pause, when you hit the frame advance or super-slow mo function it first jumped ahead about a second as opposed to the next frame, which pretty much defeats the whole purpose as the frame I am interested in is generally pretty darn close to where I paused it. However, I believe this is a well known and old bug and not what you're talking about.

...Lance


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

As far as I can tell my 921 continues to function near flawlessly. No problems with guide data, trick play and so forth. It did seem to improve some minor overscan issues I was having. To be honest, I haven't set any timers so I can't comment on that functionality.

I experimented heavily with the trick play stuff during yesterdays football games. I don't notice anything any different.

FWIW I do sub to LIL and also use OTA for the available local HD channels.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

lpickup said:


> when you hit the frame advance or super-slow mo function it first jumped ahead about a second as opposed to the next frame, which pretty much defeats the whole purpose as the frame I am interested in is generally pretty darn close to where I paused it. However, I believe this is a well known and old bug and not what you're talking about.


Yeah, the work around used to be to just back up 2 seconds, then start the frame advance. Now that work around doesn't work. :nono2:

Sounds like the same old story: different boxes have different behavior.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Or sometimes maybe different users don't know what it is actually supposed to do because they haven't ever had it working correctly. This is one of the worst releases in the past 5 or 6. It just doesn't ever get better. I have never seen a more bug plagued piece of software before. That includes old Windows stuff even.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, the previous couple of releases were non-events for me, but this one is a step backwards regarding the trick-play stuff. Major bummer right when football season starts. So much for those high-def frame-advances.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> See what happens if you pause the video first, then go to the guide.


When I do that.....it works just like it's supposed to.... 

Michael


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

mwsmith2 said:


> When I do that.....it works just like it's supposed to....
> 
> Michael


Forget the guide thing, it's not what is being talked about here and it's a who cares.
The problem is: Many moons and releases ago- pause and then frame advance worked the way it's suppose to (one frame at a time). Then is one of the releases a while back when you hit the "frame advance" the first time the picture would jump about a second on the first push and then go into frame by frame mode the way it's suppose to work. A pain but at least it was still usable if you remembered to pause a little before the actual frame by frame advances that you really wanted to see.
Now in this last release they have decided to completely screw the pooch. Not only does it skip about a second on the first push of advance but then jumps about a second with each additional push of the advance button. In the end they have now made this option completely useless!!!!
How in the h*ll they could screw up something in this area is beyond me. But that's pretty much the way this whole embarassing POS has been for going on two years now. Gerry


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This is my opinion. I think that these software problems are planned so when we get the MPEG-4 equipment, the problems with them will seem less severe. Another aspect is that if the current fleet of models are broken, the new models are more desireable. Sorry for the attitude, but these new problems are unnecessary and are getting dam old.


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, I still don't know how to reply to the poll! To my eyes, things are working pretty well and as expected (except for the first frame advance after a pause which has always been a problem). I admit that the way I use it most of the time is not to use Frame Advance, but rather pause and use the 1/15X slo-mo, and either that gives me what I'm looking for or I'll just pause exactly on the frame I want. I don't normally use frame advance/rewind, although I did test it but couldn't really tell if it was working properly or skipping way ahead.

There is one difference, however, that I actually like! If you hit pause and leave it there for more than a few seconds, and hit play again, it will actually back up a few seconds before starting to play again. I realize this is probably not for everyone, but I love this behavior! When I come out of pause normally, I usually follow it up with a Skip Back so I can get the context of what was going on when I paused. Whether intentional or not, Dish actually just saved me a button press.

...Lance


----------



## DaveSwartz (Jan 25, 2003)

Periodically I have had the problem where, on watching a prerecorded show, after successfully using advance 30 seconds and back 10 seconds several times, the program will suddenly start over from the beginning. When the problem occurs, the time remaining in the show always shows some very large number. I have noticed that the problem has only occurred on OTA programming broadcast at 720P (either ABC or FOX in my case). I also suspect that each time the problem occurs, there have been momentary drops in video sync during the payback that were a result of low signal level.

I would be interested to hear if anyone has had this problem while watching something that is not broadcast at 720P.


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

ggw2000 said:


> The problem is: Many moons and releases ago- pause and then frame advance worked the way it's suppose to (one frame at a time). Then is one of the releases a while back when you hit the "frame advance" the first time the picture would jump about a second on the first push and then go into frame by frame mode the way it's suppose to work. A pain but at least it was still usable if you remembered to pause a little before the actual frame by frame advances that you really wanted to see.
> Now in this last release they have decided to completely screw the pooch. Not only does it skip about a second on the first push of advance but then jumps about a second with each additional push of the advance button. In the end they have now made this option completely useless!!!!
> How in the h*ll they could screw up something in this area is beyond me. But that's pretty much the way this whole embarassing POS has been for going on two years now. Gerry


You hit the nail right on the head Gerry! This is the deal - exactly. This bug renders frame advance completely useless.


----------



## 4apex (Nov 13, 2003)

Yes, mine suffers from that also. It's abslutely frustrating considering it was a nice feature to have. The only workaround now is to go back a couple of second -and OH, whatever you do DON'T hit the back button as it now seems to jump back 10 seconds not 5 like it used to - then pause and use the FF button 2x (for 1/4 speed). Otherwise, forget it. Absolutely amazing.

And these things are selling for near the same price as a 942 still! I thought Dish was unloading these.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

It's pretty clear that this is something Dish needs to fix and fix quickly. The machine, as it is now does not deliver the functionality it boasts. It has no frame advance.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I have noticed now that my 510 is doing almost the same thing as the 921 with trick play. When using the frame advance it goes forward about 1 second at a time. The 4x advance skips ahead in a choppy matter. These all used to work perfectly on both machines, but with the newest releases, neither of them works. Very frustrating. I don't understand what they are doing, they have rendered some of these features virtually useless.


----------

